# Things that make growing old easier, even pleasurable.



## Lon (May 8, 2018)

Here are a few things that have made my growing older much easier,fun, interesting,educational, exciting, pleasurable.

Internet, Amazon Prime, Uber, On Line Forums,Full Body Massages, You Tube,Face Book, GrubHub, Online grocery delivery, Netflix, ROKU,


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2018)

For me, it's all about staying active and fit, and avoiding laying around in front of the TV or computer for hours at a time.  Keeping the excess weight off, and doing as much physical labor as I can stand is working well so far.  Outside of a minor bit of arthritis, my doctor visits are little more than "formalities" and the annual checkups.  I just had the Medicare approved low dose CT scan of the lungs last week...checking for COPD or any signs of cancer...and that went well.  I hope this regimen keeps me physically fit and prescription drug free for several more years.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 8, 2018)

Lon, I like your list


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2018)

I’m with Don M. but I’m also not as old as most. I’m trying to stay very active and eat healthy to keep arthritis at bay. I’m also learning things about the stages of aging from others here which makes growing old not as scary. 

Learning to prioritize things is helping but so is learning to let stuff go. Letting go of stuff that really doesn’t matter can be very pleasurable. I’d love to go for full body massages especially since our insurance pays for it but I’m not quite there yet. 

I have learned about services available from helping my parents but I think by the time we are ready to fully retire there will be more options available for when we need assisted living. One thing I know I will not do is go to an old folks home.


----------



## Lon (May 8, 2018)

Don M. said:


> For me, it's all about staying active and fit, and avoiding laying around in front of the TV or computer for hours at a time.  Keeping the excess weight off, and doing as much physical labor as I can stand is working well so far.  Outside of a minor bit of arthritis, my doctor visits are little more than "formalities" and the annual checkups.  I just had the Medicare approved low dose CT scan of the lungs last week...checking for COPD or any signs of cancer...and that went well.  I hope this regimen keeps me physically fit and prescription drug free for several more years.



Staying Active and physically fit is a given Don, but you are only76, I was still scuba diving, walking 18 holes of golf three times a week at age 76, AND THEN developed two Auto Immune Diseases that curtailed my staying fit regimen. Now, I am growing old following suggestions from my initial post. I do walk at least two miles daily with my walker.  BTW --I am 6 4  175 lbs.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2018)

Lon just a query...6 feet 4 inches is very tall.....is that the height you are now..or have you shrunk any?


----------



## DaveA (May 11, 2018)

I was 6'-1"when I entered the military.  At 84 now I am 5'-11".   My wife, now 82 has dropped 2-1/2" since her height at 20.


----------



## Manatee (May 11, 2018)

I am 6'2", I used to be 6'4".  I am a few months older than Lon, so it must be an age thing.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 11, 2018)

My grandmother used to say she was wearing off on the bottom and shrinking from the top. LOL! Me too! 

Grandchildren help a lot. I love that we can just get up and go, and that we can visit places during the week and avoid the crowds. I love not having a boss (not counting the Hubs, who thinks he's my boss, but totally isn't!)


----------



## Lethe200 (May 12, 2018)

#1 is the Internet. An amazing advance in communications. In fact, it's probably #s 2-10 as well !

#2 health care. We have standing monthly appointments with an acupressurist, an acupuncturist, and a massage therapist. We also take specific supplements, and thankfully have been able to keep the # of prescriptions low.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 28, 2018)

I was waiting for one of the other fellas to say “******”


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 28, 2018)

Well, let's see, first would be my sense of humor. My wife loves it and so do others...…….that is, "others" that have a sense of humor in the first place and understand my joking/kidding. 

Here, where we currently live, we don't get nearly as much exercise as we did when we lived in Colorado. Of course that was around 12 years ago that we lived there, but still had much more to do there than here. Right now, heat, humidity and afternoon t-storms are always getting in our way of any fun. That "fun" can only come on weekends and during vacations my wife is off from work.  

Our main exercise comes from doing a little work on our boat and being on the water with it. Unfortunately, the tide and weather has been keeping us from doing much with the boat. Heck, with the heat and humidity, we can't even go to the range right now. So, our main exercise currently is shopping and going in our complex pool (when there's no t-storm going on).

Eating...….well, that is both good and bad. There are foods we love, but maybe (big "maybe") shouldn't have. Our Bud Light this time of year is truly tasty. A nice margarita with a Mexican dinner is extremely good. Going to our local buffet, sometimes, is always good for dinner. 

At least were not gaining weight, but not losing it too much either. We are both some 15 pounds over. Not to bad from what I've seen others weight in our age bracket. 

IOW, we are doing good, we feel.


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2018)

One of the great delights of my retired days is getting to take a nap whenever I want (within reason, of course...…it's still considered bad form to stretch out on a pew during a sermon and start snoring....)   Sleepy at 10 a.m?  Take a nap.  Sleepy again at 3 p.m.? Take a nap.  I remember all those years at work when I would have given my right kidney for the chance to curl up under my desk at 2 p.m. and catch some Z's.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 28, 2018)

I tell people I'm now a 24 hr man - I sleep when I want; get up when I want and do what I want within reason. I can in bed at 8pm up at midnight - back for a nap and up at 4am - don't matter - time is relative anyway - and being 24 hrs gives me flexibility to visit people per net anywhere in the world - great fun. 

I can also be more blunt or maybe the word should be forthright with my comments - within reason and sensibilities! make a snack when I want - I often avoid family meal sessions - particularly when they are eating quick snack crap!!

yep I fell loose in ma skin!nthego:


----------



## terry123 (Jun 28, 2018)

gumbud said:


> I tell people I'm now a 24 hr man - I sleep when I want; get up when I want and do what I want within reason. I can in bed at 8pm up at midnight - back for a nap and up at 4am - don't matter - time is relative anyway - and being 24 hrs gives me flexibility to visit people per net anywhere in the world - great fun.
> 
> I can also be more blunt or maybe the word should be forthright with my comments - within reason and sensibilities! make a snack when I want - I often avoid family meal sessions - particularly when they are eating quick snack crap!!
> 
> yep I fell loose in ma skin!nthego:


My situation exactly and I do not apologize for it.  I am on Terry Time!!  Right now I am eating cashews with a Dr. P and thats probably dinner.  Will take night meds with some milk  later.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2018)

gumbud said:


> yep I fell loose in ma skin!nthego:



That's nice. I guess I'll always be kinda tight. Lobotomy maybe?


----------



## bingo (Jun 28, 2018)

our teenage grandkids spent most the day with us here at the house. ..we played games and laughed..they took us to the movies. ...i felt so special


----------

